# OFII appointment toulouse



## sushixmii (2 mo ago)

Hi, everybody! 
After living in France since march 2021, I finally have my OFII appointment on Nov. 21st. My appointment is at the Toulouse OFII office, and I am feeling quite nervous and not sure what to expect. I'm staying on a family visa, as I married a french native. I never received a letter of summoning, just a text with an address and time of when the appointment is. It didn't say what documents to bring, what to expect, or anything. I will be bringing essentially all of my paperwork to be safe, as Toulouse is over 2 hours away from where I live. 
I've read online that there are required language classes and civics classes, this makes me very nervous as Toulouse is over two hours away, and the only way I can get there is my husband, but he works full time and I can't constantly inconvenience him for this. I don't have anybody else to take me, there is no train anywhere near me. I don't have my french license as of now. Does anybody know if there's an option to take these classes online or schedule them privately at a closer location? Are both the language and the civics classes absolutely mandatory? 
Honestly, any experience at the OFII office from an American would be really great to hear. I am quite nervous and overall would appreciate any feedback or answers to my question.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome! To the forum and to France. 

OK, the OFII is probably the most "user friendly" of all the French adminstrative offices. So don't worry about having to bring all that much to this initial meeting. Definitely your passport (with your visa/titre de séjour in it), a few bits of back-up identification if you have it ("just in case") and that should do. (I'm sure folks will jump in here if there is anything else you may need.)

The civics classes are generally obligatory, but they are often given in locations around the departement, so just explain your situation and see what they say. The language classes depend on how much French you speak already. You're required to get to an A1 level (which is really pretty basic), so if you can, try to speak as much French as you can when you get to the appointment. I think they require a certificate of testing to the A1 level, but if you don't have enough French for that, so they may have something available somewhat closer to where you are. Again, just explain your situation and see what they can offer you in terms of location or some doubling up of the sessions or whatever.


----------

